# saudi residence visa from dubai



## mals1412 (Jun 5, 2013)

hello!we are from india and my husband works in dubai and we have stayed in dubai for a while now. his company is transferring him to saudi arabia and we would like to know if its possible for him to apply for employment visa from dubai itself and apply for a spouse visa for myself and my daughter also from dubai. we dont want to go back to india and then do the visa procedure from there as its very time consuming and tedious.

please advice if its possible to get these visas from dubai itself and if anyone knows of any contacts we can use. 

thanks all of u


----------



## skyrookie (Jun 3, 2013)

mals1412 said:


> hello!we are from india and my husband works in dubai and we have stayed in dubai for a while now. his company is transferring him to saudi arabia and we would like to know if its possible for him to apply for employment visa from dubai itself and apply for a spouse visa for myself and my daughter also from dubai. we dont want to go back to india and then do the visa procedure from there as its very time consuming and tedious.
> 
> please advice if its possible to get these visas from dubai itself and if anyone knows of any contacts we can use.
> 
> thanks all of u


I would imagine you can go to your embassy and they could help you with everything you need.


----------



## ameer92 (May 16, 2015)

Hai. I am presently working in UAE & my wife is with her parents in Dammam, Saudi Arabia under her dad's sponsorship. I would like to visit my wife. Is it possible for me to get a visit visa to goto dammam ?


----------



## mirtaqi (Aug 10, 2015)

*Saudi Employment visa from Dubai for Indians*

Hi All,

Current, I am working in Dubai. Now, I have got offer letter from saudi company, they have sent me employment contract, visa copy and the isteqdam letter. So I would like to know in order to get the visa stamping done on the passport, do I really need to go to India( home country)?
Also, I did work in saudi for three year 5 years before, I worked there for three years and was having telecom engineer visa but this time telecom engineering technician visa, Will this create any problem?
Please advice. Thanks in advance for your help.

Thanks,
Ahmed


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

mals1412 said:


> hello!we are from india and my husband works in dubai and we have stayed in dubai for a while now. his company is transferring him to saudi arabia and we would like to know if its possible for him to apply for employment visa from dubai itself and apply for a spouse visa for myself and my daughter also from dubai. we dont want to go back to india and then do the visa procedure from there as its very time consuming and tedious.
> 
> please advice if its possible to get these visas from dubai itself and if anyone knows of any contacts we can use.
> 
> thanks all of u


As far as I know, if someone invites you from Saudi then you can go and can then start a visa process whilst under invitation (go to Saudi and start it) - saying that, does his company have an office in Saudi already? shouldn't be any issues for them to sponsor you immediately if thats the case - if you don't get a better answer then let me know I've got a few contacts who moved there from Dubai who will know for sure.


----------

